# CA18DE tranny spec!



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Since this info is off an australian site, it's more than likely the same information found on the U.S. spec 1988 nissan pulsar SE with CA18DE: 1st gear=3.285 2nd gear=1.850 3rd gear 1.272 4th 0.954 Reverse 3.428 Final Drive 4.471. I have seen a difference between the U.S. spec and Jap Spec tranny's and 1 difference definitely being the differential ring gear. The Jap Spec has 75 teeth and the U.S. spec have 76teeth which caused me a big problem when I had my phantom grip L.S.D. installed. Since I have the Jap Spec tranny in my girlfriend's B12, I sent out the U.S. spec differential to phantom grip thinking that the differentials are the same. Well, when I got it back and had it installed and tried to put my tranny back in, I experience shifting problems with the car not operating. I could not get it in reverse for nothing so I took it back and we repeated this same process 3 times. My friends who put the diff in were at a lost, so I called in my tranny specialist (Who loves hondas) and he figured the proble, out by counting the teeth on both differentials' ring gear. The U.S. spec diff does not work in the jap spec tranny because of the extra tooth which basically jams it all up. Once the phantom grip block was put into the jap spec diff, problem solved. The U.S. spec tranny is better for all around use including drag racing and highway use. The Jap Spec tranny provides a wicked 2nd gear=80mph, 3rd gear=108mph (confirmed) 4th gear=142mph (135mph confirmed) final#s (guestimated) 5th gear=178mph (guestimated). You can use the +/- 10mph theory for speedo error, but I came up with the top end from a state trooper and his radar system (173mph) and various vehicles I've raced. This is obviously the perfect cruising tranny, but also allows me to run with the sport cars of today. Even my friend and his 200sx with SR20DET loses pace at 142mph @15psi of boost and pull away from him as if he's standing still. Just some food for thought for the inquiring minds who might be interested in why my B12's fare so well against much more expensive cars. I recommend for anyone wanting to use the CA18DE/DET to use the U.S. spec tranny as compliments the CA18 motors in 4th gear better (keeps the revs up about 300-400 rpm higher).


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info. boost_boy. How do you like the Phantom Grip? If you jack up one front wheel and try to turn the tire, can you feel plenty of resistance? Where did you buy it from, and how much was it? Thanks!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Thanks for the info. boost_boy


 I'm like you man, I don't mind sharing good information that I feel would be beneficial to the guys and girls on this forum.


> How do you like the Phantom Grip?


 It's a different car now that both wheels are spinning, but the car is making good power (300ish HP) and still breaks the street tires loose in 3rd gear with coilovers. I love it And when you jack up the car and put it in gear, both tires turn evenly and they are pretty tough to stop turning.


> Where did you buy it from, and how much was it?


 I sent my spare to diff to phantom grip and they put it in for me for $299.00. The car is going to the track this weekend for an event so I'm gonna up the boost from 15psi to 22psi on some drag radials and see what kind of times I could collect. Right now the car is running wickedly with the rev limiter set at 8800rpm. Now, I should be able to extract all the power I can out of this motor. Who needs Vtec


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Is there anyway the 4.471 final drive can fit the sentra gear box whether GA or SR? Bob legere did a sentra rebuild and he used a 4.471 final drive. Is it easier to use the CA16DE gearbox on a GA16DE engine?


----------

